# Eheim 2213 Filter Media



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

I just purchased a 2213 but it did not have any bio media or filter pads. Can anyone recommend the best place to get some at a reasonable price. 

Recommendations on how to set up the media in a 2213 would also be appreciated as to date I have only used XPs.

Thanks.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Some alternative solution....
**note J&L's has a sale on Eheim products

You can use a variety of products as Bio-media:
-Seachem Matrix @ J&L Aquatics http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/sc-ma2000/SeaChem+Matrix++-+2+Litre.html 
-nylon/plastic pot scrubbers - Walmart, dollar store....(cheapest alternative as potscrubbers are dirty cheap and work just as effective as any other bio-media)

Filter pads:
-Just pick one up at the Mr.Pets out in Maple Ridge if they have any
-Best bet is to try J&L's if you get the opportunity to come out to Burnaby.
Eheim Filter Media & Accessories


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i like the api bio-stars for bacteria bed. one star is apparently suppose to cover 5g worth of bacteria.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Did you buy new/used? The side of the box and owner's manual should give you specs etc. If not available, google and download a copy of the owner's manual for media capacity. This is the way I layer my eheim 2217 and 2262 classics:

Bottom layer, eheim ehfi mech right on top of the green strainer, tines pointing down. This is your primary mechanical media, worth the money especially if this is the only filter on your tank.

Eheim EHFI Mech Filter Media - 1 Litre

On top of that, use the eheim coarse blue sponge if you have it. It was made to fit the canister housing perfectly. Can rinse and reuse many times.

On top of the sponge, your biomedia of choice. I would bag that in a mesh bag to make servicing/cleaning easier. I like Seachem matrix for biomedia or cpr bio bale if you can find it.

Top layer some filter wool for fine particles or eheim fine filter pads. Green strainer on top with the tines pointing up.

J&L is a good place, but they don't sell eheim filter pads for classics. King Ed might have some, otherwise you can order online through Pets & Ponds or Big Al's online.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

This might help:

Eheim Classic Canister Cleaning Instructions


----------



## Clayborg (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions. It is used and I had downloaded the manual but every likes to tweak things a bit and use different types of media, thus the request for suggestions. 

This one came with only one double tap on the outlet side (just straight tubing on the inlet side). So I think I will have to buy another one and make some minor modifications to avoid a mess during changes.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Quick question, I just started with the 2215, when is a good time to clean the sponges or the filter?? how long should you wait??


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Slopster said:


> Quick question, I just started with the 2215, when is a good time to clean the sponges or the filter?? how long should you wait??


You could go by flow - decreased flow needs shorter intervals between servicing. It really depends on what you're keeping, messy polluters, lots of plant material or heavy feeding would clog up your media sooner.

If you're using carbon, you would need to service it to remove the carbon after 3-4 weeks, very fine filter pads sooner, with eheim pads I would start at 3 months between cleanings and then play around from there to suit your tank.


----------

